# New hardware time - quad core and 4-8G RAM (need input)

## Mad Merlin

One of my older machines finally gave up the ghost (motherboard died it seems), and I'm looking to replace it. Right now my main requirements are a quad core CPU (Q6600 or Phenom 9x00), and 4-8G of RAM. The machine will be headless, so video card/SLI doesn't matter, though I would like a minimum of 6 SATA ports. The machine will, of course, run 64-bit Gentoo. I will not be overclocking.

Does anyone have an experience (good or bad) with any setups like this? In particular, it's difficult to find reports about motherboard compatibility with 8G of RAM. Basically I'm undecided on the motherboard, once that's picked it'll dictate the CPU to use and the rest are easy to pick. I'm partial to ASUS motherboards, as I've had good experiences with them in the past, but I'm open to other suggestions, though the motherboard should be passively cooled (ie, with heatpipes).

----------

## Monkeh

I use the DP35DP with a Q6600 and 4GB of RAM, it works beautifully. No heatpipes, but as long as there's airflow, it doesn't need them. There's also the DG33FB, which is basically the same, minus two SATA ports (who cares? Get some port multipliers), with onboard video, PS/2, and floppy controller (the DP35DP is legacy free).

I'm unsure on 8GB of RAM, but it should handle it. Some other boards (I believe some ASUS ones are known to be trouble) do not work with more than 4GB of RAM properly at all.

----------

## Mad Merlin

 *Monkeh wrote:*   

> No heatpipes, but as long as there's airflow, it doesn't need them.

 

My primary concern with an actively cooled motherboard is that the tiny fans on them are notorious for:

a) dying

b) being loud

The motherboard you mentioned doesn't appear to have any fans on it though, just heatsinks, so that would work too. Though, my main concern is with good 8G RAM support, as it seems everybody is still stuck 'dozing in 32-bit...

----------

## Monkeh

 *Mad Merlin wrote:*   

>  *Monkeh wrote:*   No heatpipes, but as long as there's airflow, it doesn't need them. 
> 
> My primary concern with an actively cooled motherboard is that the tiny fans on them are notorious for:
> 
> a) dying
> ...

 

Yeah, been there, done that, won't be buying anything with 40x10mm fans again.

 *Quote:*   

> The motherboard you mentioned doesn't appear to have any fans on it though, just heatsinks, so that would work too.

 

Yeah, no fans, just heatsinks. They run fairly warm, but safe.

 *Quote:*   

> Though, my main concern is with good 8G RAM support, as it seems everybody is still stuck 'dozing in 32-bit...

 

I run x86_64 on mine, works beautifully, and should work fine with 8GB.

----------

## BitJam

Take a look at this thread.

----------

## Mad Merlin

 *BitJam wrote:*   

> Take a look at this thread.

 

Yes, I knew of the stability issues with the Phenoms and Barcelonas. There's supposed to be a BIOS update (with a performance penalty) that solves the problem, though.

----------

## gruven

I have an Abit P35 Pro motherboard with a Core 2 Quad Q6600.  It is running 8 GB of GSkill DDR2 800 Ram.  It has been running like this since the day they delivered it.  No problems whatsoever with Gentoo x86_64 except that you will have to use a newer livecd to install it because of the ICH9 chipset.

The motherboard even has 6 internal SATA 3.0GB/s ports, and 2 eSATA ports.

----------

## Mad Merlin

 *gruven wrote:*   

> I have an Abit P35 Pro motherboard with a Core 2 Quad Q6600.  It is running 8 GB of GSkill DDR2 800 Ram.  It has been running like this since the day they delivered it.  No problems whatsoever with Gentoo x86_64 except that you will have to use a newer livecd to install it because of the ICH9 chipset.
> 
> The motherboard even has 6 internal SATA 3.0GB/s ports, and 2 eSATA ports.

 

Hmm, is this the one? http://www.pccanada.com/viewitem.asp?id=6222

Looks like a good choice to me...

----------

## gruven

 *Mad Merlin wrote:*   

>  *gruven wrote:*   I have an Abit P35 Pro motherboard with a Core 2 Quad Q6600.  It is running 8 GB of GSkill DDR2 800 Ram.  It has been running like this since the day they delivered it.  No problems whatsoever with Gentoo x86_64 except that you will have to use a newer livecd to install it because of the ICH9 chipset.
> 
> The motherboard even has 6 internal SATA 3.0GB/s ports, and 2 eSATA ports. 
> 
> Hmm, is this the one? http://www.pccanada.com/viewitem.asp?id=6222
> ...

 

That would be the one.  It even has support for Intel's new 45nm chips.  It maxes out at 8GB of RAM though, so if you are going to need more, you may want to look around.  8GB does just fine for me though.

----------

## Monkeh

 *gruven wrote:*   

>  *Mad Merlin wrote:*    *gruven wrote:*   I have an Abit P35 Pro motherboard with a Core 2 Quad Q6600.  It is running 8 GB of GSkill DDR2 800 Ram.  It has been running like this since the day they delivered it.  No problems whatsoever with Gentoo x86_64 except that you will have to use a newer livecd to install it because of the ICH9 chipset.
> 
> The motherboard even has 6 internal SATA 3.0GB/s ports, and 2 eSATA ports. 
> 
> Hmm, is this the one? http://www.pccanada.com/viewitem.asp?id=6222
> ...

 

What NIC does it use?

E: Never mind, I can see on the pictures, two Realtek NICs. /me adds that board to his blacklist

----------

## gruven

 *Monkeh wrote:*   

>  *gruven wrote:*    *Mad Merlin wrote:*    *gruven wrote:*   I have an Abit P35 Pro motherboard with a Core 2 Quad Q6600.  It is running 8 GB of GSkill DDR2 800 Ram.  It has been running like this since the day they delivered it.  No problems whatsoever with Gentoo x86_64 except that you will have to use a newer livecd to install it because of the ICH9 chipset.
> 
> The motherboard even has 6 internal SATA 3.0GB/s ports, and 2 eSATA ports. 
> 
> Hmm, is this the one? http://www.pccanada.com/viewitem.asp?id=6222
> ...

 

Actually, I haven't had any problems with the Realtek NICs on this board.  They both work very well with the r8169 kernel module.  No disconnects, nothing out of the ordinary.

----------

## Monkeh

 *gruven wrote:*   

> Actually, I haven't had any problems with the Realtek NICs on this board.  They both work very well with the r8169 kernel module.  No disconnects, nothing out of the ordinary.

 

I've had enough trouble with Realtek to just plain avoid them. They're not worth my money.

e: Try 2.6.24-rc6 and tell me if they work.

----------

## gruven

Ok, running 2.6.24-rc6 with the r8169 module loaded and no problems.

Seems to be fine to me with this Realtek chipset.  YMMV

----------

## CooSee

ho, ho, ho,

here purrs a ' GiGaByte X38-DQ6 - QuadCore 6600 @ 8 GB RAM '   :Cool:   :Very Happy:   :Shocked:   :Exclamation: 

everything worked out of the Box   :Exclamation:   using zen-sources-9999 and never get problem with the NICs   :Exclamation: 

... goodbye ASUS and welcome GiGaByte ...

every cent worth   :Exclamation: 

mary Xmas   :Wink: 

CooSee ' Ya

----------

